# Tradewinds Cruise club?



## shell_man89 (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi,

Anyone ever experience the Tradewinds cruise club in Antigua, St Martin or BVI?

Thanks,
John


----------



## riverside (Mar 18, 2006)

We went in Antigua.  What do you want to know?


----------



## Sandy (Mar 18, 2006)

*I have done both*

Hi, 

I have done both the TWCC and the Elite Island. I wrote an extensive review of the trip in the BVIs, have you checked the TUG review section.  I think my review was the first one in the TWCC BVI trip. 

in short, I would do it again in a heartbeat!


----------



## shell_man89 (Mar 18, 2006)

*How was it?*

I am wondering, from people who have been on one the boats for a week, what the trip was like. How was the sailing, meals, crew, island stops, and so on...?

Thanks,
John


----------



## shell_man89 (Mar 18, 2006)

Sandy,

My bad! I forgot to check first.

I just went to the reviews, lots of information!

Thank you,
John


----------

